# When is it a Van Gogh?



## nickel (Sep 17, 2013)

How To Recognise Famous Painters According To The Internet

http://www.boredpanda.com/how-to-recognize-painters-by-their-work/

Γέλασα πολύ με τον Πούτιν. Αλλά πότε είναι Βαν Γκογκ;


----------



## Marinos (Sep 19, 2013)

Πούτιν, Λεονάρντο (Lord of the Rings landscapes) και -η τελειότητα!- Μοντριάν ως εξελόφυλλο!


----------

